# The Bolt Cutter



## Metropolicity

Something fast and dirty. I saw RyGuys wingnut shooter a while back I was interested. After failing to make a rotating head wingnut, I thought about how my make my version of it.

I present, the Bolt Cutter!

All 3/8" hardware, some machining. I want to get some 5/8 or 3/4 and make a full size one.


----------



## Marnix

Cool expansion on his idea! Will be waiting to see a full size version.


----------



## Charles

Clever use of the materials!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose

A rotating head bb shooter! :blink: From me You get three(3) awesome points Sir(nobody actually counts these things so don't get a big head)  .

Nicely done.


----------



## leon13

Nice !
which machine is missing in your shop ? ;-) lol


----------



## Metropolicity

Marnix said:


> Cool expansion on his idea! Will be waiting to see a full size version.


Yah, this one was made from 3/8" hardware. I am looking into getting 5/16 or even 3/4 hardware in BRASS but it's crazy expensive, maybe for the art, I'll do it! It would be about 4" long in the end.



Charles said:


> Clever use of the materials!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Thanks Charles!



quarterinmynose said:


> A rotating head bb shooter! :blink: From me You get three(3) awesome points Sir(nobody actually counts these things so don't get a big head)  .
> 
> Nicely done.


3 points I didn't have this morning, so good for me.



leon13 said:


> Nice !
> which machine is missing in your shop ? ;-) lol


Oddly enough, a wood lathe. This was done in my home shop (hence the crazy mess you see in the back ground of images). I would love to have a wood lathe one day, but I would need the skills to use it!


----------



## ryguy27

It Looks Great! The Full Sized One Should Be Awesome!


----------



## Aries666

Just love it!


----------



## carboncopy

Cool!

What a bulletproof shooter!


----------



## Neo Catapults

I'm a fun of yours! :banana:


----------



## Outlaw

Great idea!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Haha looks like a little robot viking hydrant xD Nice job!

P.S.:I know vikings didnt have horned helmets but anyway.


----------



## Metropolicity

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Haha looks like a little robot viking hydrant xD Nice job!
> 
> P.S.:I know vikings didnt have horned helmets but anyway.


Dang it, now I can't see anything else but a viking hydrant haha.


----------



## e~shot

Cool, good job buddy!


----------



## zeronest

that's real neat i like it


----------



## tradspirit

Very clever and functioal result!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Real cool idea! Great lil stealth shooter.


----------



## AmmoMike

Metropolicity said:


> Marnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool expansion on his idea! Will be waiting to see a full size version.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, this one was made from 3/8" hardware. I am looking into getting 5/16 or even 3/4 hardware in BRASS but it's crazy expensive, maybe for the art, I'll do it! It would be about 4" long in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clever use of the materials!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Charles!
> 
> 
> 
> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> A rotating head bb shooter! :blink: From me You get three(3) awesome points Sir(nobody actually counts these things so don't get a big head)  .
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 points I didn't have this morning, so good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !
> which machine is missing in your shop ? ;-) lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oddly enough, a wood lathe. This was done in my home shop (hence the crazy mess you see in the back ground of images). I would love to have a wood lathe one day, but I would need the skills to use it!
Click to expand...

Brother, you already have the skills,even if they haven't surfaced yet !!
Your a never ending stream of "Groovy" ideas .!

Thnx, Mike


----------



## erniepc1

I like it. I want to see the larger version. Brass would be nice.


----------



## DougDynasty

Freaking awesome!!


----------



## pult421

Really cool man.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

I like this one... A LOT!!!

it's a very smart solution.

felicidades, amigo!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Glad to see this one gone. It pops up too often.


----------



## Deme

This post sir, was the inspiration for my hardware slingshot. Well this size is perfect, it's a very compact design, very practical. It could even become an arrow sling if you use a eye bolt. Well done!


----------



## Old Iowan

My kind of idea :thumbsup: :aahhhh: :thumbsup:


----------



## 31610

I put 2 or 3 of them together just never tryed them out I tie one tonight and give it a go


----------



## ForkLess

Very cool! How about a hollow handle for ammo?


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Very creative...


----------



## Hermit

Now that's pretty dang cool...!

Rich


----------

